# How to babyproof a glider rocker and foot stool?



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

I have searched the internet and can't find any kind of gadget to lock the glider. I am worried about her little fingers getting caught in there. I also still want to use it to rock her to sleep so it needs to be sort of easy to do and undo quickly.
Anybody have ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

The glider itself should have a locking mechanism, no?

My glider has one, the accompanying footstool does not. My son is in to everything, but hasn't caught his fingers in any part of the glider yet.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

No, I have an old glider without the locking mechanism. I could tie it with something, but then I can't rock in it and I still use it quite a bit. Sort of in a dilemma.


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here - older glider, no lock. ds loves to scoot over and chew on the wood, it's only a matter of time before he gets a finger pinched


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

we just moved our glider and ottoman into the living room. dd learned very quickly that it moves. we just watched her closely the first few days, and we would say 'careful' everytime she went near.

no finger pinches yet, and she's mastered pulling up on the rocking ottoman. it's her favorite thing now, and we don't really worry. we just supervise.

i say, let your little one learn, and watch carefully.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leanbh* 
we just moved our glider and ottoman into the living room. dd learned very quickly that it moves. we just watched her closely the first few days, and we would say 'careful' everytime she went near.

no finger pinches yet, and she's mastered pulling up on the rocking ottoman. it's her favorite thing now, and we don't really worry. we just supervise.

i say, let your little one learn, and watch carefully.


Maybe it's the 'first time mom' syndrome, but I'm afraid of more than a finger pinch. She could get her little finger broken or sliced or finger nail destroyed or smashed in there. I'm not afraid of her pulling up and it moving and her tumbling. It's the finger issue. The thing is, I'd like to have it in her room, but then her room wouldn't be totally babyproofed, which is my goal. So...any ideas out there?
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
Maybe it's the 'first time mom' syndrome, but I'm afraid of more than a finger pinch. She could get her little finger broken or sliced or finger nail destroyed or smashed in there. I'm not afraid of her pulling up and it moving and her tumbling. It's the finger issue. The thing is, I'd like to have it in her room, but then her room wouldn't be totally babyproofed, which is my goal. So...any ideas out there?
Thanks for your responses.

um, i am a first time mom?









most gliders really won't hurt you that badly. stick your finger in there, wiggle it around.

we did put the glider against the wall so it wouldn't really move, but if you want the ottoman there with it, then i think you may just have to be diligent about not letting babe play with the moving parts. honestly, my babe doesn't even touch the moving parts. she's just not interested.
*
BUT, on to the helpful bit!* here's an idea. i don't know what kind of glider you have, but maybe you could get a cover for the ottoman and/or the glider so that the moving parts are covered? does that make sense? there are some out there on which you can't see the moving parts. i'm thinking, if you put a cover (like fancy dining room chairs have) over them, you won't have to worry about the moving parts?


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

mine loved to surf on the ottoman as toddlers. no suggestions, sorry. this thread just reminded me


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
Maybe it's the 'first time mom' syndrome, but I'm afraid of more than a finger pinch. She could get her little finger broken or sliced or finger nail destroyed or smashed in there. I'm not afraid of her pulling up and it moving and her tumbling. It's the finger issue. The thing is, I'd like to have it in her room, but then her room wouldn't be totally babyproofed, which is my goal. So...any ideas out there?
Thanks for your responses.

I'm a first-time mom too.

Frankly, my kid spends more time on the floor in the living room than he does awake in the nursery. It has been okay (at 15.5 months) for the nursery not to be babyproofed, even as it has been vitally necessary for us to remove any and all dangerous objects from other parts of the house.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

What I was going to say has been said! hehe - I dont think it is a dilemma. Trust your child - she trusts you. Tell her, she may be young but still tell her, 'watch your fingers in there' and just leave it as is. It wont mame her or kill her - a tiny pinch maybe...they are not as bad as you think as someone above has said - and if she does get a pinch, she has just learned a valuable lesson and since you also told her it would happen - once again, she keeps her trust in you.
We dont 'babyproof' - my son is still alive and has never been to A&E. He can even help me cut up soft fruit and vegetables in the kitchen. Its amazing what our children can do when we trust them a little bit


----------



## momtopea (May 7, 2007)

try a zip-tie maybe?? Zip tie the swinging parts into place...


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I never thought about baby-proofing the glider until I read this thread. Ds plays with the glider, but he's never really alone with it, so I think that if he did get his hand stuck, I could get it out before his finger got broken or anything that severe.

I like the idea of a cover or chair skirt to cover the moving parts.
DS like to stand holding on to the glider seat and dance...I'm not looking forward to him surfing on it, although I have no doubt now that he will!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the cover idea. My husband thought of stuffing a sock in there somehow. Haven't tried it yet.

My dd just turned 8 months old. She doesn't understand yet, be careful, or it will pinch your fingers. She just figured out Da Da and bird and nurse. I do supervise her around the glider and I understand that I don't have to baby proof everything.
However, I asked this question because i want the rocker in her room and I want her room *completely safe*. She will have a matress on the floor if she wants to use it, and a baby gate (if I need to put her somewhere safe while I potty, etc.) and some toys. I am setting up a Montessori style bedroom for her even though she sleeps with us.

It would be nice to have the rocker in her bedroom for reasons too long to tell you all. I'm glad all of your kiddos have been safe around your gliders, but I would never forgive myself if she lost a finger because I assumed she would be ok. It seems like a safety hazzard that I am not willing to risk. Sorry to go on and on, but I felt like I had to address some of your responses so that you can understand me better.
Thanks for taking the time to respond. I do appreciate all of your viewpoints.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtopea* 
try a zip-tie maybe?? Zip tie the swinging parts into place...

Thanks...I had these in my mind, but I couldn't think of the name!


----------

